# لماذا يكون ربط انابيب النفط والغاز بالصورة اتالية؟



## MECH.ENG.88 (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم . ارجو من اخوتي التوضيح لي حول السبب الذي يجعل ربط انابيب النفط والغاز ومشتقات النفط الاخرى بالصورة التالية , ولماذا لايكون الربط افقيا تماما ؟


----------



## عمور (17 يوليو 2012)

Thanks for all added any objects


----------

